# karpfen in der mosel???



## **bass** (2. November 2004)

Hallo,
wollte mal fragen ob schon jemand von euch gezielt auf karpfen in der mosel geangelt hat.(grenzgewässer besser noch luxemb. seite)

im august hatten wir wärend einer woche sehr schöne karpfen auf mais und futterkorb gefangen aber so schnell wie die beisorgie anfing hörte sie auch wieder auf. (das war in grevenmacher)

nun wollte ich aber ehe der winter so richtig anfängt noch mal mein glück auf karpfen probieren.

kennt jemand ne gute stelle???
b.z.w. ein paar tipps, die mosel ist ja nicht gerade ein strukturreiches gewässer,
wie siehts aus mit aussen- bzw. innenkurven? oder bei schleusen oberhalb, unterhalb??? welches wären die besten grundbeschaffenheiten, schlamm,steinig oder muschelbänke oder gar in häfen???

hoffe auf eure hilfe danke im voraus


----------



## carp2000 (3. November 2004)

*AW: karpfen in der mosel???*

Hallo Bass,

vielleicht hilft dir das ein bisschen weiter:
http://www.zeidler.gmxhome.de/gewaesse/hafen.htm
http://www.zeidler.gmxhome.de/gewaesse/mehring.htm

Ist zwar nicht ganz deine Strecke, sondern die nächste unterhalb zwischen Trier und Detzem.

Grundsätzlich habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass du, wie überall anders auch, markante Plätze suchen musst. Und davon gibt es ja einige, auch auf deiner genannten Strecke. Einfach ausprobieren. 

Soviel ich weiß ist das Fischen ober- und unterhalb der Staustufen dort verboten, ich weiß aber nicht, ob dieses Verbot noch besteht. Erkundige dich lieber noch mal.

In den kälteren Monaten war es jedoch deutlich schwieriger als im Sommer. Ich weiß nicht, ob es so eine gute Idee ist, jetzt zu starten. Eventuell würde ich bis nächstes Frühjahr/Sommer warten und mir dann gute Stellen suchen, die auch wirklich funktionieren. Aber das musst du wissen.

Viel Erfolg. 

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## **bass** (4. November 2004)

*AW: karpfen in der mosel???*

danke für den tipp bei den schleusen ist eine markierung bis wohin mann angeln darf.

das mit dem wintermonat macht doch erst recht den reiz aus! hab die karpfen auch schon gefunden (in einem hafen) jedoch sind sie noch recht klein bis 4kg.hatte aber auch noch einen stärkeren bekam ihn aber nicht raus (schnur ist in der schraube eines bootes hängen geblieben) und das ohne tagelanges anfüttern oder so.

werde diesen winter nun öfters dort ansetzen dann klappts auch irgendwann mit nem wintergroßkarpfen.


----------

